# Seattle speed limit to be reduced to 25 mph on 80 percent of city streets



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.









Author: Michael Crowe
Published: 9:11 PM PST December 10, 2019
Updated: 9:11 PM PST December 10, 2019

SEATTLE -
Seattle will be reducing the speed of vehicles on city streets in an attempt to make the roads safer for drivers, pedestrians, and bicyclists.
Mayor Jenny Durkan announced on Tuesday that citywide speed limits will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. The Seattle Department of Transportation (SDOT) said that the speed reduction would impact 80 percent of roads, mainly arterials divided by a yellow line.

Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.

"The data says it's been one of the most unsafe years we've had in Seattle for pedestrians, and that is not acceptable," said Durkan.

"We have to act to save lives, and act on our Vision Zero plan," she said.

The Vision Zero plan is the city's commitment to end traffic deaths and serious injuries by 2030.

SDOT said a pedestrian struck by a car traveling 30 mph is twice as likely to be killed than one traveling 25 mph.

The department tested these limit reductions in several neighborhoods on the Northside and was pleased with results. It found a "35 percent reduction in crashes, a 20 percent reduction in severe injuries and deaths, and negligible impacts to traffic congestion" in those test areas.

"We have found across the city where we've made changes purely to speed limit, that we have seen a reduction in speeds and that's what gives us the confidence [about] making a change like this across the city," said SDOT Director Sam Zimbabwe. "And doing that systematically across the city will have the result of reducing speeds and reducing crashes."

"We must make our sidewalks and roads safe for everyone - too many of our residents have lost their lives in traffic incidents, often the most vulnerable. That is unacceptable," said Durkan. "We are rolling out a series of investments and changes we know will work to improve safety in our City and help all our residents feel safe getting where they need to go."

Seattle reduced the default speed limit in the city to 25 MPH in 2016, but only made the changes on streets mainly in the downtown core. Now, SDOT will install about 2,500 new 25 mph signs across the city over the next year and a half. In the meantime, drivers are asked to follow the current signage.

Lynda Green, the executive director for the Southeast Seattle Senior Center, said she's been seriously concerned for their clients' safety crossing Rainier Avenue South.

"It takes a while for seniors to cross the street," she said. "&#8230;You were putting your life at risk just trying to cross Rainier Ave S."

She shared examples of times cars involved in crashes have hit their building or struck nearby signs.

"Which is why it's critical the speed limit get reduced because someone is going to get killed," she said. "Someone was killed."

Durkan and Green unveiled the new 25 mph sign outside the senior center. Green hopes it works, but knows enforcement will also be key.

SDOT expects there to be some exceptions they will examine on a case by case basis. One example, the West Seattle Bridge.

Seattle will also work closely with WSDOT to reduce speeds on state highways that pass through the city including Aurora Ave N on State Route 99 and Lake City Way on State Route 522.

"People travel in a variety of ways and should be able to do so safely to reach their destination, regardless if that's on the interstate or the final feet to the door," said Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT) regional administrator Mike Cotten. "WSDOT's goal is zero deaths or serious injuries on our roads and highways by 2030 because one is just too many. With that goal in mind, we are committed to working closely with the city of Seattle, transportation service providers, and the traveling public to make this a reality."

Durkan also announced several other plans to reduce danger on the roads by doubling the number of intersections timed to give crossing pedestrians a head start, an investment in engineering changes on streets, and a new crash-review task force.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/...tion/281-d8054f87-830d-4d24-b494-b378cd8fe5e2


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Most of Seattle is full of roundabouts and the highways are gridlocked anyways. This won't make a big difference.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Most of Seattle is full of roundabouts and the highways are gridlocked anyways. This won't make a big difference.


No, if you know the way around the freeways this will be a major effect. West Marginal way and Aurora are two major roads that parallel the freeways and bypass traffic. Right now West Marginal is 40 mph. Aurora is 35 to 40 mph.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> *Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
> The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.
> 
> View attachment 387660
> ...


" MONEY GRAB"

A TRAFFIC CAM ON EVERY CORNER !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> No, if you know the way around the freeways this will be a major effect. West Marginal way and Aurora are two major roads that parallel the freeways and bypass traffic. Right now West Marginal is 40 mph. Aurora is 35 to 40 mph.


There's always tradeoffs. They could save even more lives by reducing the speed limit to 5 mph.

Very interesting article by the way.!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> There's always tradeoffs. They could save even more lives by reducing the speed limit to 5 mph.
> 
> Very interesting article by the way.!!


They just want to ban Cars in the city.
Agenda 21


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> *Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
> The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.
> 
> View attachment 387660
> ...


**** those libs


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> There's always tradeoffs. They could save even more lives by reducing the speed limit to 5 mph.
> 
> Very interesting article by the way.!!


We have a huge Ghost Bike "membership" here. &#128556;.

It's true though that Seattle hates cars and wants everyone on bikes.










_*Ghost Bikes* are small and somber memorials for bicyclists who are killed or hit on the street. A bicycle is painted all white and locked to a street sign near the crash site, accompanied by a small plaque. They serve as reminders of the tragedy that took place on an otherwise anonymous street corner, and as quiet statements in support of cyclists' right to safe travel._


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> We have a huge Ghost Bike "membership" here. &#128556;
> 
> View attachment 387677
> 
> ...


Oh no.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

20mph?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sounds like they wanna be able to hand out more tickets :rollseyes:

Speeders are still gonna speed, reckless drivers will still be reckless, dumbass pedestrian will still be stupid.

Regular drivers just get more tickets. Going 38 in a 25 :rollseyes:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They just want to ban Cars in the city.
> Agenda 21


Hyperdrive
GM's Former President Calls for the End of Car Ownership
By David Welch December 11, 2019, 2:13 PM EST

Dan Ammann, on Wednesday called solo drivers of gasoline-powered cars "the fundamental problem" behind pollution, congestion and vehicle crashes. His complaint is ironic since as recently as January, Ammann was president of GM, which derives much of its profits from gas-guzzling SUVs and trucks, few of which are owned by commuters who regularly carpool. More at Bloomberg

"Imagine if someone invented a new transportation system and said,
'I've designed a new way of getting around:

it's powered by fossil fuels that
will pollute our air.
It will congest our cities to the point of inciting rage in its users.
Its human operators will be fallible,
killing 40,000 Americans annually -
and more than a million people around the world - every year,'"
Ammann wrote in a blog post. "You'd say, 'You're crazy.'"


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yet another reason Im glad my state and area of the county does not wear BLUE TIES.... Lord what a joke... How bout teach people to drive. Or better yet enforce the existing speed laws..


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I support appropriate speed limits and traffic calming approaches to address pedestrian safety but I also resent blanket speed reduction if it causes speed mismatches and doesn’t address the root causes of poor driving skill and distracted driving.

I think more US states should get serious about taking licenses away from people who can’t use them responsibly.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think more US states should get serious about taking licenses away from people who can't use them responsibly.


Taking away driving privileges for minor infractions 
opens the door
to several levels of new issues that will negatively
effect the community, family, tax base & society


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Taking away driving privileges for minor offenses
> opens the door
> to several levels of new issues that will negatively
> effect the community, family, tax base & society


Not for minor offenses. Higher bar to entry, better enforcement of truly reckless behavior. It is way too easy to get or keep a license in the US.

Police departments regularly treat traffic enforcement as a source of revenue. Speed limits are a small part of the big picture of driving safety and shouldn't be relied upon to keep the roads safe.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seattle is about due for a reduction in their rate per minute.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I support appropriate speed limits and traffic calming approaches to address pedestrian safety but I also resent blanket speed reduction if it causes speed mismatches and doesn't address the root causes of poor driving skill and distracted driving.
> 
> I think more US states should get serious about taking licenses away from people who can't use them responsibly.


Which stops nobody. My license was suspended 18-21 drove every day no adult is going to stop driving to work or catch buses when they can afford a car sad but true half of cars on the road probably don't have insurance when it costs more than the car note

Don't do the crime if you can't pay the fine or do the time seems to be the motto

Cellphones pretty much turn everyone into a drunk driver pedestriansv& bikers need to pay more attention the driver wrong but you're not winning the fight due to gravity, speed, mass, metal vs water filled meat bag & even pedestrians & bikers be on their Damm phones I mean people didn't read the newspaper while crossing the street or walking back in the day.

Wall e meet Idiocracy

Million miles under my belt not 1 accident knock on wood


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Which stops nobody. My license was suspended 18-21 drove every day no adult is going to stop driving to work or catch buses when they can afford a car sad but true half of cars on the road probably don't have insurance when it costs more than the car note


Rampant lawlessness would not be a reason not to have tougher laws. I don't know the stats on suspended license driving but it does stop some people. I know because I drove some of them as an Uber driver. They did the crime, paid the fine, and took Uber/Lyft/bummed rides.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Hyperdrive
> GM's Former President Calls for the End of Car Ownership
> By David Welch December 11, 2019, 2:13 PM EST
> 
> ...


Did he write that while sitting in his G5?



Lissetti said:


> *Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
> The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.
> 
> View attachment 387660
> ...


Is the problem that the cars are too fast, or that the peds are too stupid? I can't tell you how many times I've seen someone in the crosswalk while checking their email. How about a law making it illegal to use a phone while in the street? Just like jaywalking.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why not stop all traffic . it be 1000 % safer for people. stupid 1 person got hit so time to lower speed limits everywhere.
They wont address the real reason this person got hit. both people were on there phones ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Did he write that while sitting in his G5?
> 
> 
> Is the problem that the cars are too fast, or that the peds are too stupid? I can't tell you how many times I've seen someone in the crosswalk while checking their email. How about a law making it illegal to use a phone while in the street? Just like jaywalking.


The problem really is Seattle is rapidly becoming an anti-car city. This is just the latest move in a string of War On Cars in our city. They have taken away large portions of our roadways and made them into bike lanes. We have too many people for the city to reduce our roadways and give it to cyclists. Further the region is too hilly and it rains too much to expect everyone to give up their cars.

The result of stuff like this creates more stress in drivers trying to reach destinations in a timely manner. So yeah.....basically our mayor wants to get rid of all cars and put everyone in buses or on bikes.









This is the current discussion on the Seattle board as to how they feel about this latest news affecting drivers:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/facepalm.366672/
This speed reduction program is just piggy backing on all of this; Again, part of Seattle's War on Cars. 

*Uber gets on board with congestion pricing in Seattle*
The city is currently studying the feasibility of tolling busy downtown streets

Uber announced it would be devoting much of its lobbying energy to pushing for congestion pricing, or targeted tolls to reduce car traffic on city streets. Uber spokesperson Nathan Hambley confirmed to the _Seattle Times_ that the company's efforts would include lobbying for congestion pricing in Seattle.

https://seattle.curbed.com/2018/10/8/17952022/uber-seattle-congestion-pricing-tolls
*Seattle raises fees for Uber and Lyft rides with new tax, passes minimum wage for drivers*
*BY MONICA NICKELSBURG* on November 25, 2019 at 5:27 pm

*Seattle* already charges 24 cents per *Uber* and Lyft *ride* to fund wheelchair accessible taxis and cover the costs of regulating the industry. The new *tax* will bring the total fees to 75 cents per *ride*. It will apply to all rides that originate within *Seattle* city limits.Nov 25, 2019

https://www.geekwire.com/2019/seattle-passes-minimum-wage-uber-lyft-drivers-raising-fees-rides/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> We have a huge Ghost Bike "membership" here. &#128556;.
> 
> It's true though that Seattle hates cars and wants everyone on bikes.
> 
> ...


All Over New Orleans.

Unless they were stolen . . .



Lissetti said:


> The problem really is Seattle is rapidly becoming an anti-car city. This is just the latest move in a string of War On Cars in our city. They have taken away large portions of our roadways and made them into bike lanes. We have too many people for the city to reduce our roadways and give it to cyclists. Further the region is too hilly and it rains too much to expect everyone to give up their cars.
> 
> The result of stuff like this creates more stress in drivers trying to reach destinations in a timely manner. So yeah.....basically our mayor wants to get rid of all cars and put everyone in buses or on bikes.
> View attachment 387815
> ...


Seattle wishes to be a " Leader " in Agenda 21 plans.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They just want to ban Cars in the city.
> Agenda 21


That is correct. They want a car free DT by 2030


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> That is correct. They want a car free DT by 2030


then
Eliminate private property ownership.

Next goal.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> So yeah.....basically our mayor wants to get rid of all cars and put everyone in buses or on bikes.


Everyone but himself and the rest of the Political Class cronies, of course.

That picture looks identical to Market Street here in San Francisco.









The only thing the bike lanes have accomplished is increase the number of fatal car/bike accidents.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> We have a huge Ghost Bike "membership" here.


Why I don't even own a bicycle, Exhibit A.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why I don't even own a bicycle, Exhibit A.


I used to be a competitive cyclist. Since I've moved to Seattle, I still have my competition cycle, but it's in storage. I won't ride it here. When I move out, to a less congested area, I will ride it again. For now, my stationary cycle will have to do.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I cycled as a commuter in Seattle for five years. It was a breeze. The only thing I hated were hipsters on fixed gears.

Seattle's a very bicycle friendly town. I saved driving for road trips to the OP and the Cascades.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Everyone but himself and the rest of the Political Class cronies, of course.
> 
> That picture looks identical to Market Street here in San Francisco.
> 
> ...


Looks like COMMUNIST CHINA !

" AGENDA 21"



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why I don't even own a bicycle, Exhibit A.


I USED TO DO 100 MILES A DAY ON A MOUNTAIN BIKE.

Good for stamina.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> *Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
> The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.
> 
> View attachment 387660
> ...


That's an improvement, since traffic already moves at 15 mph in Seattle.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> That's an improvement, since traffic already moves at 15 mph in Seattle.


I drove 50 mph this morning on West Marginal Way, bypassing all the gridlock traffic on I-5 north. If you remember that road you know its an excellent side road that goes around all the gridlock on I-5 and 99 North. West Marginal Way is a major semi truck road.

That is one of the roads they are going to reduce to 25 mph

BTW, they tore down the Viaduct. Its gone.



















Now its the waterfront and a tunnel with a toll.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I drove 50 mph this morning on West Marginal Way, bypassing all the gridlock traffic on I-5 north. If you remember that road you know its an excellent side road that goes around all the gridlock on I-5 and 99 North. West Marginal Way is a major semi truck road.
> 
> That is one of the roads they are going to reduce to 25 mph
> 
> ...


It looks worse then before, just like when they tore down the elevated train tracks on Myrtle Ave. I hope you remember this Lis, if not I'll understand about the Alzheimer's &#128541;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> It looks worse then before, just like when they tore down the elevated train tracks on Myrtle Ave. I hope you remember this Lis, if not I'll understand about the Alzheimer's &#128541;


I wasn't here probably. Only moved out here in 2012. Also 35 ain't quite AARP time..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I wasn't here probably. Only moved out here in 2012. Also 35 ain't quite AARP time..


Anything over 30 is AARP time. You have been dully notified &#128541;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388223
> 
> 
> View attachment 388224


&#128514;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mary Cheh, the D.C. City Councilwoman who took Uber's money, now wants to reduce the speed limit in Not-That-Other-Washington to twenty miles per hour (thirty two kilometers per hour) and increase the penalty for speeding to six hundred bananas and six points.

Rumour has it that they are measuring another City Councilman here, Jack Evans, for prison stripes. They should have measured Mary Cheh for them years past. If the Feds ever frog march her out of The District Building, I will say a _Te Deum_ *protstrate *in front of said District Building.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I used to be a competitive cyclist. Since I've moved to Seattle, I still have my competition cycle, but it's in storage. I won't ride it here. When I move out, to a less congested area, I will ride it again. For now, my stationary cycle will have to do.


Will you cycle in that Santa outfit.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Will you cycle in that Santa outfit.


That would be a distraction no matter who it is... &#128514;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> That would be a distraction no matter who it is... &#128514;


Nah, more like demolition derby &#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IME drivers ignore speed limits they think are ridiculously low. For example the arterial route between downtown SF and the Golden Gate is a three lane freeway-like highway... with a posted 35mph limit. Obviously that gets ignored and drivers throttle up to 60-70 mph along that stretch.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah the pandemic and the "Summer of Defund Police" shut down this idea. People are actually driving faster now because there's less cars on the road.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> People are actually driving faster now because there's less cars on the road.


In addition, thanks to de-funded police:

1. There are fewer police out there to stop people for speeding and running lights and stop signs.
2. There are fewer police so there are more criminals. You must drive faster to escape the criminals who are chasing you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In addition, thanks to de-funded police:
> 
> 1. There are fewer police out there to stop people for speeding and running lights and stop signs.
> 2. There are fewer police so there are more criminals. You must drive faster to escape the criminals who are chasing you.












So many comedians!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 530311
> 
> 
> So many comedians!


We need comedy in 2020!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The UNELECTED LIBERAL WHACK JOBS pretending to work in our city administration offices here have tried to do this over the last 4-5 years. Thank god we have elected officials who need to vote on this ideological garbage first.

Its been shit canned twice so far. Any member of our city council who would vote for this would be tarred and feathered by the populace.


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> *Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
> The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.
> 
> View attachment 387660
> ...


Are they going to ticket bicycles that go over 25? Do bikes need speedometers now? This isn't about safety, it's another way libs exercise control. (Dont worry, illegal immigrants, this law doesn't apply to you). Seattle blows. Stop coming to Texas. Have a nice day.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

if enough potheads move to Seattle they won't care about how fast the cars move, funny how the elitist bicyclists get more sway than the majority who like cars...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> *Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
> The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.
> 
> View attachment 387660
> ...


Looks like the Police
Will be Defunded in Seattle . . .

NO SPEED LIMITS
NO STOP SIGNS !
*Seattle to reduce speed limit on 80 percent of city roads*
The citywide speed limit will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.

View attachment 387660

Author: Michael Crowe
Published: 9:11 PM PST December 10, 2019
Updated: 9:11 PM PST December 10, 2019

SEATTLE -
Seattle will be reducing the speed of vehicles on city streets in an attempt to make the roads safer for drivers, pedestrians, and bicyclists.
Mayor Jenny Durkan announced on Tuesday that citywide speed limits will be reduced to 25 miles per hour. The Seattle Department of Transportation (SDOT) said that the speed reduction would impact 80 percent of roads, mainly arterials divided by a yellow line.

Residential streets, without a divider, will remain at 20 mph.

"The data says it's been one of the most unsafe years we've had in Seattle for pedestrians, and that is not acceptable," said Durkan.

"We have to act to save lives, and act on our Vision Zero plan," she said.

The Vision Zero plan is the city's commitment to end traffic deaths and serious injuries by 2030.

SDOT said a pedestrian struck by a car traveling 30 mph is twice as likely to be killed than one traveling 25 mph.

The department tested these limit reductions in several neighborhoods on the Northside and was pleased with results. It found a "35 percent reduction in crashes, a 20 percent reduction in severe injuries and deaths, and negligible impacts to traffic congestion" in those test areas.

"We have found across the city where we've made changes purely to speed limit, that we have seen a reduction in speeds and that's what gives us the confidence [about] making a change like this across the city," said SDOT Director Sam Zimbabwe. "And doing that systematically across the city will have the result of reducing speeds and reducing crashes."

"We must make our sidewalks and roads safe for everyone - too many of our residents have lost their lives in traffic incidents, often the most vulnerable. That is unacceptable," said Durkan. "We are rolling out a series of investments and changes we know will work to improve safety in our City and help all our residents feel safe getting where they need to go."

Seattle reduced the default speed limit in the city to 25 MPH in 2016, but only made the changes on streets mainly in the downtown core. Now, SDOT will install about 2,500 new 25 mph signs across the city over the next year and a half. In the meantime, drivers are asked to follow the current signage.

Lynda Green, the executive director for the Southeast Seattle Senior Center, said she's been seriously concerned for their clients' safety crossing Rainier Avenue South.

"It takes a while for seniors to cross the street," she said. "&#8230;You were putting your life at risk just trying to cross Rainier Ave S."

She shared examples of times cars involved in crashes have hit their building or struck nearby signs.

"Which is why it's critical the speed limit get reduced because someone is going to get killed," she said. "Someone was killed."

Durkan and Green unveiled the new 25 mph sign outside the senior center. Green hopes it works, but knows enforcement will also be key.

SDOT expects there to be some exceptions they will examine on a case by case basis. One example, the West Seattle Bridge.

Seattle will also work closely with WSDOT to reduce speeds on state highways that pass through the city including Aurora Ave N on State Route 99 and Lake City Way on State Route 522.

"People travel in a variety of ways and should be able to do so safely to reach their destination, regardless if that's on the interstate or the final feet to the door," said Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT) regional administrator Mike Cotten. "WSDOT's goal is zero deaths or serious injuries on our roads and highways by 2030 because one is just too many. With that goal in mind, we are committed to working closely with the city of Seattle, transportation service providers, and the traveling public to make this a reality."

Durkan also announced several other plans to reduce danger on the roads by doubling the number of intersections timed to give crossing pedestrians a head start, an investment in engineering changes on streets, and a new crash-review task force.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/...tion/281-d8054f87-830d-4d24-b494-b378cd8fe5e2[/QUOTE]
Looks like Police will be Defunded







in Seattle.

No SPEED LIMITS

NO STOP SIGNS !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> if enough potheads move to Seattle they won't care about how fast the cars move, funny how the elitist bicyclists get more sway than the majority who like cars...


Yep, the city has already caused massive congestion by giving half the roads in the city to bicycles.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Yep, the city has already caused massive congestion by giving half the roads in the city to bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 531379


If people left their cars at home their wouldn't be massive congestion. I think cars should be banned from cities, Seattle is flat enough to get around by bicycle, for the most part.
I'd like to see a toll implemented for cars entering the city - this is what they are considering up north in Vansterdam

https://www.citynews1130.com/2020/10/28/proposed-tolls-vancouver/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Free willy said:


> Seattle is flat enough to get around by bicycle, for the most part.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Seattle and most of Western Washington are part of the Cascade Mountain range and the Olympic Mountain range. They have as much hills as San Francisco.

Whats worse is it snows here;



















Also, Seattle is a Silicone Valley takeover of a Blue Collar city. Many people who've spent years in the factories, manufacturing plants, and warehouses, don't have the same physical abilities as 20 something tech yuppies who can ride a bike up those hills.

Seattle is an old town, not a young one.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seattle is actually hillier than San Francisco.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Seattle is actually hillier than San Francisco.


You have some hills and steep ones too but nothing like SF. If you get rid of all the cars people would adjust. Only in the city - Boren to Yesler, Eastlake to north side of Lake Union - NE Northlake way, 15th Ave - Elliot back to the city.
Just a handful of hills to get up to Boren & same in N Queen Anne



Lissetti said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Seattle and most of Western Washington are part of the Cascade Mountain range and the Olympic Mountain range. They have as much hills as San Francisco.
> 
> ...


Only in the city - blue collar workers are some of the toughest out there. They'd each get a free bike and lock and be on their way.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Free willy said:


> You have some hills and steep ones too but nothing like SF. If you get rid of all the cars people would adjust. Only in the city - Boren to Yesler, Eastlake to north side of Lake Union - NE Northlake way, 15th Ave - Elliot back to the city.
> Just a handful of hills to get up to Boren & same in N Queen Anne


Seattle is one of the most expensive places to live and there's practically no available, affordable real estate in the city. People who work in and around Seattle travel to get there. I'm not just talking about DT Seattle. The whole region, from Everett to Lakewood, from the waterfront and the peninsula to Hyack is hilly, and yes, some people travel that far to work.

People come aross on the ferries and they live as far away as Bremerton, Everett, Tacoma, Issaquah and yet they work in the Seattle area.



Free willy said:


> Only in the city - blue collar workers are some of the toughest out there. They'd each get a free bike and lock and be on their way.


Tell that to all the middle aged folks with bad knees or the "unfinancially able to retire set."

Tech really upended Seattle and displaced hundreds or thousands of citizens. Seattle was a pioneer and manufacturing city since its existence. Jeff Bezos imports workers from other states and countries, not train and employ the locals.

....well unless you wanna go lump boxes to a stopwatch in one of his warehouses.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle is one of the most expensive places to live and there's practically no available, affordable real estate in the city. People who work in and around Seattle travel to get there. I'm not just talking about DT Seattle. The whole region, from Everett to Lakewood, from the waterfront and the peninsula to Hyack is hilly, and yes, some people travel that far to work.
> 
> People come aross on the ferries and they live as far away as Bremerton, Everett, Tacoma, Issaquah and yet they work in the Seattle area.
> 
> ...


When you need skilled workers and there are none available you have no choice but to go overseas. It is the government that is responsible for providing education to laid off workers, not companies. That being said Seattle Tech companies are doing their best to train the local population to the tune of 25 million new jobs on the horizon.
https://www.builtinseattle.com/2020/07/01/microsoft-learn-25m-tech-skills
Tech jobs are booming in the Seattle region, construction sure came back from the 2008 crisis. I lived there in 2010, 11, 12 and first half of '13. I have girlfriend who lives in Ballard. She bought a 1 bedroom condo in 2010 for $159,000 and it's more than doubled already. Some get displaced, some like her, got lucky.

Seattle was a major tech city since Microsoft was founded. Nintendo was there from the beginning. Seattle has always been booming just at a slower pace than California and Austin and other places. Boeing is still big in the city - lots of manufacturing jobs there still.

There are tons of displaced citizens in every major city and there needs to be more done for sure. It's a cyclical thing though and we should be preparing for the next downturn but here we already are, eh. lol


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Free willy said:


> Seattle was a major tech city since Microsoft was founded. Nintendo was there from the beginning. Seattle has always been booming just at a slower pace than California and Austin and other places. Boeing is still big in the city - lots of manufacturing jobs there still.


No, Redmond, where Microsoft is became a tech city. Seattle was still Seattle, with Starbucks and Jones Soda as their city big thing. Boeing was always the main employer in the Seattle area before that.

Jeff Bezos founded Amazon in Bellevue. Would have made sense for him to build his tech empire in that area, not move into Seattle and take over.

Microsoft and Bill Gates are not to blame much, since Bill Gates gives so much to the area. Jeff Bezos throws a tantrum and screams like a baby if he has to give a dime. Look at him now. Threatening to close down and leave the city or state over the Head Tax.









Amazon Crushes a Small Tax That Would Have Helped the Homeless


Seattle quickly walked back a tax on major businesses that would have raised money for affordable housing after Amazon threatened to stop construction in the city.




www.vanityfair.com





https://fortune.com/2018/09/18/paul-allen-gift-amazon-head-tax/
https://mynorthwest.com/2151392/rantz-amazon-takes-step-abandon-seattle/?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> Seattle and most of Western Washington are part of the Cascade Mountain range and the Olympic Mountain range. They have as much hills as San Francisco.
> 
> ...


Damn Globalists !


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> No, Redmond, where Microsoft is became a tech city. Seattle was still Seattle, with Starbucks and Jones Soda as their city big thing. Boeing was always the main employer in the Seattle area before that.
> 
> Jeff Bezos founded Amazon in Bellevue. Would have made sense for him to build his tech empire in that area, not move into Seattle and take over.
> 
> Microsoft and Bill Gates are not to blame much, since Bill Gates gives so much to the area. Jeff Bezos throws a tantrum and screams like a baby if he has to give a dime. Look at him now. Threatening to close down and leave the city or state over the Head Tax.


I consider Redmond part of Seattle, same as Issaquah, and Kirkland and Bothell but not Woodinville....Renton, Newcastle all part of Seattle too. It's all just one large suburb IMO.
You do know Jones Soda was a Canadian company, eh. Gotta give those Canadians credit where it is due. lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Free willy said:


> When you need skilled workers and there are none available you have no choice but to go overseas. It is the government that is responsible for providing education to laid off workers, not companies. That being said Seattle Tech companies are doing their best to train the local population to the tune of 25 million new jobs on the horizon.
> https://www.builtinseattle.com/2020/07/01/microsoft-learn-25m-tech-skills
> Tech jobs are booming in the Seattle region, construction sure came back from the 2008 crisis. I lived there in 2010, 11, 12 and first half of '13. I have girlfriend who lives in Ballard. She bought a 1 bedroom condo in 2010 for $159,000 and it's more than doubled already. Some get displaced, some like her, got lucky.
> 
> ...


It is the RESPONSIBILTY
OF LAID OFF WORKERS
TO SECURE TRAINING !


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> It is the RESPONSIBILTY
> OF LAID OFF WORKERS
> TO SECURE TRAINING !


it first needs to be available but yeah, it's a partnership. Government pays and laid off worker chooses where to retrain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Free willy said:


> it first needs to be available but yeah, it's a partnership. Government pays and laid off worker chooses where to retrain.


WE NEED A ROBOT TAX !
( THAT INCLUDES ALL MODES OF "AUTONOMOUS TRANSPORTATION")


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Free willy said:


> I consider Redmond part of Seattle, same as Issaquah, and Kirkland and Bothell but not Woodinville....Renton, Newcastle all part of Seattle too. It's all just one large suburb IMO.
> 
> You do know Jones Soda was a Canadian company, eh. Gotta give those Canadians credit where it is due. lol


They have separate government, police departments and taxes. Redmond and Bellevue have always been the tech hubs. Medina and Mercer Island are the neighborhoods for the super rich who work there.

My mom's side of the family is from here. I remember spending summers out here when I was a kid. In the DT Seattle area, I remember retail and office work being king. It wasn't until Jeff created Amazon and moved to Seattle's inner core, that it really changed. Thats when he began buying out and bulldozing the older buildings to put up his shiny glass towers. Thats when Google, Facebook Uber, Tmobile, Expedia began building HQs and HQ2s here.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> They have separate government, police departments and taxes. Redmond and Bellevue have always been the tech hubs. Medina and Mercer Island are the neighborhoods for the super rich who work there.
> 
> My mom's side of the family is from here. I remember spending summers out here when I was a kid. In the DT Seattle area, I remember retail and office work being king. It wasn't until Jeff created Amazon and moved to Seattle's inner core, that it really changed. Thats when he began buying out and bulldozing the older buildings to put up his shiny glass towers. Thats when Google, Facebook Uber, Tmobile, Expedia began building HQs and HQ2s here.


Yeah, I know they do, but Seattle itself is pretty small. Like here, most cities are in the "bay area" and there you have the "Seattle Metropolitan area" which includes many of the cities I mentioned. King, Snohomish and Pierce counties are part of Seattle Metro(politan).

No trying to argue - they all do have their own police, taxes etc but still are part of the same area (depending on who is keeping score lol)

Lake Union area sure has changed over the years, hasn't it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seattle_metropolitan_area


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Free willy said:


> Lake Union area sure has changed over the years, hasn't it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seattle_metropolitan_area


[HEADING=2]Before-and-after Google Street View photos of 'Amazonia' reveal why Seattle residents are calling it 'Amageddon'[/HEADING]

https://www.businessinsider.com/seattle-before-and-after-amazon-south-lake-union-2018-2


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

let them ban cars and trucks, they deserve mules, horses, bikes, golf carts, and rickshaws for their woke utopian pipe dreams


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

[HEADING=2]One less car: Amazon engineer gets to work by kayak - and enjoys unique perspective of Seattle[/HEADING]










https://www.geekwire.com/2017/one-l...work-kayak-enjoys-unique-perspective-seattle/


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> [HEADING=2]Before-and-after Google Street View photos of 'Amazonia' reveal why Seattle residents are calling it 'Amageddon'[/HEADING]
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/seattle-before-and-after-amazon-south-lake-union-2018-2


It's a sign of progress - those are cool pics BTW - thank you!



Lissetti said:


> [HEADING=2]One less car: Amazon engineer gets to work by kayak - and enjoys unique perspective of Seattle[/HEADING]
> 
> View attachment 531551
> 
> ...


I spent an afternoon Kayaking there and picking up garbage - mostly cigarette butts. I signed up to do it only because I always wanted to kayak around the lake and this organization was looking for volunteers and supplied the kayaks and gear. We circled around the entire lake for about 3hrs, picking up trash.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Free willy said:


> I think cars should be banned from cities,


You would not be the first. There exists a decree from the time of Julius Caesar that banned wheeled traffic in and around the forum during its busiest hours, about Five A.M. to Ten A.M.



Free willy said:


> I'd like to see a toll implemented for cars entering the city -


London already does this, Busses, taxis and certain other vehicles are exempt. In addition, you need not pay if you live in London proper. If Washington implements one, it would be grand if the City Council exempted taxis but not Uber and Lyft cars.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

NYC approved congestion fees, currently just for rideshare. They are waiting on the feds for approval and money to implement the scheme to all cars.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

njn said:


> NYC approved congestion fees, currently just for rideshare. They are waiting on the feds for approval and money to implement the sche*a*me to all cars.


FIFY


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's a road tax, and a giveme to insurance companies and police departments.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

public road access taxed, next breathing air in public will be taxed


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 530311
> 
> 
> So many comedians!


Who's joking ?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Hyperdrive
> GM's Former President Calls for the End of Car Ownership
> By David Welch December 11, 2019, 2:13 PM EST
> 
> ...


Seems all the time lately I have trucks and suvs on each side on me when I'm parked.
Can't see sheet to back up. Pain in the azz


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> It's a road tax, and a giveme to insurance companies and police departments.





OC-Moe said:


> public road access taxed, next breathing air in public will be taxed


When Martin O'Malley was Governor of Maryland, he had a rain tax. This is why some people called him "Gubberner Owe'Malady". Would you believe that this guy wanted to be _President_?


----------

